# Initial impressions of 330i



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

I picked up my car last night - here's my initial impressions. I tried to keep it short, but it just didn't happen. 

Even though I was anticipating a big boost in torque, the power is still suprisingly strong compared to my E34 525i 5-spd. This is the first time I've driven a 330i manual without a 240 pound salesman in the car with me. Driving on some back roads I know, I had to be careful coming out of corners. In my 525, I used to be able to mash the gas pedal to the floor and enjoy the smooth, even flow of power that would maybe give me some oversteer as the tach hit 4500 or so. 

With the 330, doing the same thing caused the DSC light to immediately flash, and the car would lurch sideways as the computer held it back from lurid oversteer. Actually, I'm not even flooring the car yet (...well, maybe I did a few times :angel: ), but I'm still amazed at the instant torque of the 3 liter.

The ride/handling mix is just about perfect, with only a little more body roll than I'd like. Given that, I was a little surprised how stiff the ride was over some sharp bumps. Overall, the whole structure just seems so solid and stable, whether going over bumps or going around corners. This car really feels more structurally stiff than my 525.

No complaints with the drive by wire throttle. Maybe I'm so used to the torque defecit in my 525 that the throttle in the 330 seems even a little too sensitive and quick to react.

The steering is the probably the biggest single improvement over my old 525. Finally getting rack and pinion accuracy in a BMW is wonderful. The one area where our Passat made my 525 look bad was steering precision. I can now confidently place my car on the road exactly where I want to. 

I love the deep, rich sound the 3 liter engine makes. Call it heresy, but it reminds me of a V8 Mustang or Corvette. It's totally different from the smooth ripping sound of the 2.5 liter M50 I'm used to, although I haven't had the chance to go over 4500 rpm yet. 

The leatherette already fooled my nephews ("ooh, this car smells like new leather!"), and I can now rest easy that I didn't make a huge mistake by getting the 'ette. It's not buttery soft, but it's close enough to the real thing that I really haven't thought twice about it.

This is the first time I've seen a 330i SP in Steel Gray in person, and I love it. The car just looks so purposeful and muscular with those M68 wheels. It's hard for me to imagine better wheels for the E46 right now. :yikes:

Overall, the car just feels much more small and nimble than my E34, which is kind of strange, since they're both right around 68.5 inches wide. However, better steering, lighter weight and additional power in a car that's 10 inches shorter really has a way of transforming the driving feel. 

I had a blast on a nearly two hour drive of back roads last night. Opening up the car really makes you feel like you're flying. It's no wonder the 330s could catch my 525 on the track at the driver's schools I've attended.

The car really seems to be a perfect fit for me. The performance, size, and even the color just seem perfect. I absolutely love it.

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Updated with better pictures...


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Very very nice, now get your snow tires on!


----------



## doubletee (Dec 20, 2001)

Great looking car! Is the interior black, or some deep, dark grey? Hard to tell in the pic, but I absolutely love it.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

webguy330i said:


> *Very very nice, now get your snow tires on!  *


I'm not buying snows this winter, and I promised myself I wouldn't drive it even if there was a _chance_ of snow. However, they're predicting flurries today with maybe a coating to an inch tonight, and I drove my car to work.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

PhilH said:


> *I'm not buying snows this winter, and I promised myself I wouldn't drive it even if there was a chance of snow. However, they're predicting flurries today with maybe a coating to an inch tonight, and I drove my car to work.  *


Well just be careful, cold roads + high perf tires != good times.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

doubletee said:


> *Great looking car! Is the interior black, or some deep, dark grey?*


Specs on the car:

2003 330i 5-spd manual
-Steel Gray
-Black Leatherette
-Sport Package
-Wood Trim
-Heated Seats


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

webguy330i said:


> *Well just be careful, cold roads + high perf tires != good times. *


I really almost had a heart attack on my drive last night. I came over the crest of a hill at about 35 mph and the entire road in front of me was totally wet. :yikes:

Keeping in mind that the temperature was about 15 degrees, I didn't move a muscle, kept driving and just hoped to hell that it wasn't ice. Luckily with all the salt on the roads around here, I was OK. :tsk:


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

PhilH said:


> *I really almost had a heart attack on my drive last night. I came over the crest of a hill at about 35 mph and the entire road in front of me was totally wet. :yikes:
> 
> Keeping in mind that the temperature was about 15 degrees, I didn't move a muscle, kept driving and just hoped to hell that it wasn't ice. Luckily with all the salt on the roads around here, I was OK. :tsk: *


 I'm tellin you man, just be extra careful!! If I have to hear about your car gettin all f-ed up because of inclimate weather conditions, well I'll have to resort to the I-told-you-so perspective. And really, who wants to have to do that? :tsk:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

PhilH said:


> *I love the deep, rich sound the 3 liter engine makes. Call it heresy, but it reminds me of a V8 Mustang or Corvette*












Other than that, enjoy it. :thumbup:


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Initial impressions of 330i*

I don't think it's heresy to compare the BMW 3.0L to the V8s. The BMW is a very good engine, after all, even if it is short two cylinders.

Oh. Did you mean something else?


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

DAMN YOU!!! :flipoff:  

I don't get mine until next Monday. But... I'll be taking PC delivery, so there!  

I've already got a set of AT Italia Type 5's and Toyo Garit HT snows waiting for me the day I return from FL with the car. Hopefully it won't snow once I get off the Autotrain in DC on my way back home. :eeps:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

glad to hear how much you're enjoying it.

interesting to note the superiority to the E34 in most respects.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

OBS3SSION said:


> *DAMN YOU!!! :flipoff:
> 
> I don't get mine until next Monday. But... I'll be taking PC delivery, so there! *


I saw part of what's involved in a PC delivery on the Speed Channel M3 Test Drive. Looks like the portion with the sprinklers on the the autocross track may be cancelled - either that or you're going to learn how to drive a BMW on a sheet of ice. 

I'm betting you'll be as thrilled as I am with your new car. I'm looking forward to hearing another Passat owner's opinions...


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

atyclb said:


> *interesting to note the superiority to the E34 in most respects. *


...and my E34 was not stock. With Dinan springs and Konis it handled waaaayyy better than stock, and most likely handled better than a stock E34 M5. (As a Dinan suspension is a step up from even an M5, and the 525 is the lightest E34 out there.)

The US E34 M5 is nearly exactly as fast as a 330i in terms of acceleration, but I suspect it would still feel just as big and the steering would feel just as disconnected as my E34.

The E34 just has a very heavy, big car feel to it, and although you can guide it with some precision with its recirculating ball steering, it feels like your giving the steering suggestions rather than direct orders.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

PhilH said:


> *
> The E34 just has a very heavy, big car feel to it, and although you can guide it with some precision with its recirculating ball steering, it feels like your giving the steering suggestions rather than direct orders. *


:yikes:

Really! I though the E46 was the numbest and heaviest BMW ever built! :yikes:


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Lookin good. Congrats. :thumbup:


----------



## mutcth (Dec 9, 2002)

> I'm looking forward to hearing another Passat owner's opinions...


Here's another Passat owner's opinion = jealousy. Sheer, pure, ugly jealousy.  

(Then again, I'm stuck driving a rental Sable or an E350 van around Florida for the next month....)

Phil and Eric, enjoy your cars. Meanwhile, have clean 323it's with sports/premium hit $20k yet?

Tom


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Congrats PhilH! Glad I'm not living in Philly anymore, esp. with you tearing up the roads in your new car.


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

glad to see you got the new car:thumbup: 

enjoy it


----------

